# Experienced English-speaking Nanny available in Penang, Malaysia



## jennykok

I am a retired housewife residing in Penang and I have been babysitting and driving children (to school and after school activities) for the past few years. I am good with children and I'm fond of dogs, if you have any. I am seeking a nice family in Penang island to work for and I can be available at a short notice.

If you are interested, I am open for a discussion about the possibility of us working together.

Kindly contact me on my mobile 016 430 1689. Please do not email me as I don't usually get online. If for any reason the call can't get through, please send me a text. I'm looking forward to hear from you.

Thanks and regards,
Helen


----------

